# Where's the Apple Store locator



## KreenysMac (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay ... I want to see pictures of Apple Store in Yorkdale, but Apple.ca doesn't put the official store locators in any sort of convienent spot. Does anyone know where to find ON APPLE.CA the official store locator?

I'd also like to hear the latest news on the big TO store opening ... I might even take a day (or two) to go down to TO for that (and other shopping, because Winnipeg generally sucks arse). Plus it rocks to have a fiance who works for a major hotel chain (read: extremely cheap room rates).


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/yorkdale/week/20050828.html


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

If you stay downtown, take the TTC [Subway] to Yorkdale, the cheapest, fastest and easiest way to get to Yorkdale.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

10 rides for $10 on TTC subway vs. god knows what for a cab


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

10 for $10?? wowzers. In Vancouver it's at least 10 for $18.


----------



## KreenysMac (Aug 23, 2005)

Same in Winnipeg -- Bus tickets (because we have nothing else) for adults are 10 for $18.00, & they're only good for 2 hrs.


----------

